# Dwarf gouramis get along with cardinal tetras?



## mr_convitbau (Jan 7, 2009)

*Do Dwarf gouramis get along well with cardinal tetras?*

Do Dwarf gouramis get along well with cardinal tetras if they are kept in the same aquarium? My tank is 45 gallon with glosso as the carpet and blyxa as the background.

Is it the best to keep dwarf gouramis in school or just a few of them? Are the dwarf gouramis (2" max in size) too big for my 45 gallon tank? Will they overshadow all the plants, rocks, and the cardinals tetras if being kept altogether?


----------



## hooha (Apr 21, 2005)

From what I recall, the dwarf gouramis and the tetras shouldn't have problems together. Multiple male gouramis in a tank have a tendency to fight, but I'd wait for someone with more experience with them to give their opinion.


----------



## mr_convitbau (Jan 7, 2009)

Is there anyway different than color that we can distinguish the sex of dwarf gouramis? Someone said that male would be more colorful. When I went to the local fish store, I saw almost all of them having the same shade of color (maybe I did not pay enough attention). The ones I saw were the Flame Dwarf Gouramis. Is there any more obvious and easier way to distinguish their sex?


----------



## Kets (Feb 20, 2008)

They are probably all males.


----------

